# My goldfish tank



## kawasakigirl06 (Jul 20, 2010)

This is my juwel aquarium,its just over 3ft long.I have 6 goldfish and 4 apple snails in there :2thumb:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Looking good... only one problem- the stocking is a tad heavy.

The tank is ideal for fancies(you might want to upgrade the filtration later on), but no good for commons, who really need much bigger tanks, preferably ponds!

If I were you I'd be doing big water changes, with an aim to rehome the commons/comets to a pond once the weather picks up.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

hippyhaplos said:


> Looking good... only one problem- the stocking is a tad heavy.
> 
> The tank is ideal for fancies(you might want to upgrade the filtration later on), but no good for commons, who really need much bigger tanks, preferably ponds!
> 
> If I were you I'd be doing big water changes, with an aim to rehome the commons/comets to a pond once the weather picks up.


lovely looking tank, but 100% agree with hippyhaplos on this one. those commons need an upgrade to a tank twice this size or a pond home asap. that tank would be fine for a pair(maybe even a trio with big filtration and large weekly partial water changes) of fancies for life though :2thumb:


----------



## bigpig (Dec 8, 2009)

*tank too small.*

I agree with the other posters on this one, this tank is too small for these fish, they will soon out grow it.
Fish like this are best in a pond.
What is that glass doing in there? were you giving them a drink?


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

Don't hold back with the criticism or negativity there guys .....This is (I believe ) the OP's first post in the fish section and what do they get ? Not "welcome to the fish section" or "Nice tank you have there . although a tad overloaded" , but they get jumped don straight away , yes their tank is overstocked , but a little gentle encouargement wouldn't be amiss here . To the OP welcome to the fish section ! Nice tank , although it is a tad overstocked


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

You think that was bad,wait till they meet Victor.....


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

lionfish said:


> Don't hold back with the criticism or negativity there guys .....This is (I believe ) the OP's first post in the fish section and what do they get ? Not "welcome to the fish section" or "Nice tank you have there . although a tad overloaded" , but they get jumped don straight away , yes their tank is overstocked , but a little gentle encouargement wouldn't be amiss here . To the OP welcome to the fish section ! Nice tank , although it is a tad overstocked


nobody has been mean, and we have said its a lovely looking tank! simply let them know there is an issue to address, and put across politely IMO. go back and re-read the other posts please.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

lionfish said:


> Don't hold back with the criticism or negativity there guys .....This is (I believe ) the OP's first post in the fish section and what do they get ? Not "welcome to the fish section" or "Nice tank you have there . although a tad overloaded" , but they get jumped don straight away , yes their tank is overstocked , but a little gentle encouargement wouldn't be amiss here . To the OP welcome to the fish section ! Nice tank , although it is a tad overstocked


I'm sorry, I thought that's what I said...


hippyhaplos said:


> Looking good... only one problem- the stocking is a tad heavy.


Nobody has jumped down anybody's throat, so I don't know where you got that one from?


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

goldie1212 said:


> nobody has been mean, and we have said its a lovely looking tank! simply let them know there is an issue to address, and put across politely IMO. go back and re-read the other posts please.


The fact the original poster hasn't returned to their thread speaks volumes .......Do I have to spell it out ? Stop criticising everyone ! You were a newbie once , no ? Did you do everything right in the first place ? Were you born knowing everything about fish ? No - none of us were , so give newbies a break and stop being over zealous .


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

lionfish said:


> The fact the original poster hasn't returned to their thread speaks volumes .......Do I have to spell it out ? Stop criticising everyone ! You were a newbie once , no ? Did you do everything right in the first place ? Were you born knowing everything about fish ? No - none of us were , so give newbies a break and stop being over zealous .


oh grow up. i dont come on here every day,or even check up on every thread i start if i forget about it, and the OP may not either, and the OP has not been attacked, simply informed they are a bit overstocked. 

yes, i did overstock my first goldfish tank, horribly so, and i may have done with my first tropical tank too but i cant remember what i had in there,but when i was told about the issues i had, i changed things to benefit my fish. had i been told oh yes, wonderful looking tank, no issues here, i would probably have allowed those fish to die miserable deaths. no, i was told my tank was overstocked, and i needed to figure what to do, either upgrade or rehome, and it wasnt as politely as this forum. never put me off the hobby, infact it pushed me to try to help out other misinformed fish keepers. if someone owns an animal, no matter what type, they need to realise if they are making a mistake in how they house it if it is detrimental to the animals health in any way surely?

seems to me you are happy to say this tank is perfectly fine and leave them be. right or wrong? you first said about how nobody had mentioned how nice the tank looked, which when pointed out we all had, you decided to then make out we are all monsters shouting at new posters. also, not true.


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

goldie1212 said:


> oh grow up. i dont come on here every day,or even check up on every thread i start if i forget about it, and the OP may not either, and the OP has not been attacked, simply informed they are a bit overstocked.
> 
> yes, i did overstock my first goldfish tank, horribly so, and i may have done with my first tropical tank too but i cant remember what i had in there,but when i was told about the issues i had, i changed things to benefit my fish. had i been told oh yes, wonderful looking tank, no issues here, i would probably have allowed those fish to die miserable deaths. no, i was told my tank was overstocked, and i needed to figure what to do, either upgrade or rehome, and it wasnt as politely as this forum. never put me off the hobby, infact it pushed me to try to help out other misinformed fish keepers. if someone owns an animal, no matter what type, they need to realise if they are making a mistake in how they house it if it is detrimental to the animals health in any way surely?
> 
> , seems to me you are happy to say this tank is perfectly fine and leave them be. right or wrong? you first said about how nobody had mentioned how nice the tank looked, which when pointed out we all had, you decided to then make out we are all monsters shouting at new posters. also, not true.


Grow up yourself love , I remember when the fish section first started off ( before you even joined ) , it was one of the friendlier sections on rfuk , now anyone who posts on here is jumped on with "your tanks not big enough" , "your filters not big enough" , etc etc .


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

lionfish said:


> Grow up yourself love , I remember when the fish section first started off ( before you even joined ) , it was one of the friendlier sections on rfuk , now anyone who posts on here is jumped on with "your tanks not big enough" , "your filters not big enough" , etc etc .


not entirely sure on why it means anything as to how long we have all been members. there is no reason as to why this shouldnt be a friendly section, but i wont sit by and let people think their overstocked tanks are perfectly fine without pointing them in the right direction. i havent jumped on anybody, i have helped them realise the possible issues with their tanks to try to encourage them to house their finned friends correctly, hardly jumping on anyone. there are a few members here who i feel are a bit harsh in their posting, but they only have the animals well being in mind when they do so. 

may i just ask, why have you decided to 'jump on' the people trying to point others in the right direction when there are issues, and try to make out we are slating them and not trying to help? i am not here to fight, i am here to chat to others with common interests in the hobby i enjoy, and help out others if i can do to encourage good fish keeping. the OP in this thread certainly was told their tank was a lovely looking set-up, even though your first post in this thread made out otherwise, i really dont understand your issue with it. i think i need to put you on ignore, as i feel you are trying to start an arguement.

sorry to the OP for this thread getting de-railed. i think your tank looks very nice, and its great to see goldfish in a nice sized filtered tank, it just needs to be a bit larger or for you to consider reducing the stocking in the very near future :2thumb:


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

goldie1212 said:


> i think your tank looks very nice, and its great to see goldfish in a nice sized filtered tank, it just needs to be a bit larger or for you to consider reducing the stocking in the very near future :2thumb:


 
This is all you needed to say in the first place :no1:


----------

